# Nissan GT-R NISMO Spied



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Rumored to bow at the upcoming Tokyo Auto Show with a 0-62 mph sprint of two seconds, the new Nismo-tuned Nissan GT-R was just spied lapping the Nurburgring.
> 
> These photos won’t confirm either of those rumors, but they offer new information about the hottest Godzilla to date. Extra vents in the front fascia are visible to let the car’s twin-turbocharged six-cylinder engine gulp more air. Current GT-Rs make 545 hp, but the Nismo version is rumored to offer as much as 600 hp.
> 
> ...


See more Nissan GT-R NISMO Spy Photos at AutoGuide.com


----------

